# Full band sheet music for pop and rock songs



## tarantulis (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm trying to start a daily transcription ritual so I can start recognizing patterns/progressions but I need to start with something basic; I tried transcribing the first few bars of Star Wars tonight and just about pulled my hair out.

Are full band scores for pop/rock songs a thing? I've been searching around but all I'm seeing is solo sheet music. Preferably somewhere that won't charge me $75 for nine sheets of spiral-bound paper. I'll do what I gotta do though.

While we're on the subject, if anyone has any suggestions on approaching this stuff, that'd be cool too. I strangely have no real rock or pop history, other than a particularly angry metal phase in high school. So I'm just going to grab whatever I can get.


----------



## Pasticcio (Feb 26, 2016)

Hm, no I haven't seem any full band scores for pop songs around. What I've done for pop transcriptions if I want to compare my results with a score is to buy something like this:  which basically gives you a piano reduction of the music. But if you can get the bass, the harmony and the melody of pop songs you probably have 90% of the song anyway.

I think pop/rock is a good place to start because it really encourage you how much that can be done with just a few chords and inversions.


----------



## Orchestrata (Feb 27, 2016)

You mean something like these?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByHLzPza_ys7MjQxM2VkYzMtNTliNi00YzZmLTlmMTgtNzM5NjU4ODgxNTk2/view

Or Hal Leonard's The Beatles Complete Scores off Amazon (can't link to its page directly for some reason).

Both Queen and The Beatles have some amazing arrangements. Can't attest to the quality of the transcriptions, but they seem good, and I'm sure there's plenty to keep you busy 

PS. No idea about where that Queen one comes from or the legality of it. The direct link was just one of the first Google results. Grab it while you can.


----------

